# Kevin Johnson



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I am a little young to know anything about him, but I've heard of him. I've only seen one clip of him, and that was him dunking on the Dream. What can you guys tell me about him as a player? Like how athletic was he, what skills did he have, and what were his flaws etc. I'd appreciate if he guys could give me some info since I'm looking for a point guard to model my playing after.

Thanks


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> I am a little young to know anything about him, but I've heard of him. I've only seen one clip of him, and that was him dunking on the Dream. What can you guys tell me about him as a player? Like how athletic was he, what skills did he have, and what were his flaws etc. I'd appreciate if he guys could give me some info *since I'm looking for a point guard to model my playing after.*
> 
> Thanks


I would compare KJ to Mike Bibby, but better.

If you're looking to model your game after a modern NBA PG, I would go for Kidd w/ a jumpshot.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well I'm short short and I would grow to 6 feet at most. Being big is a big part of Kidd's game, and I don't have that. Mike Bibby is a really good jumpshooter but KJ didnt have good 3p%


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm moduling my game after Nash. Hes got a great jumpshot, ball handling and passing. Hes the complete package, except for poor defense.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Well I'm short short and I would grow to 6 feet at most. Being big is a big part of Kidd's game, and I don't have that. Mike Bibby is a really good jumpshooter but KJ didnt have good 3p%


I don't think you should model your game after just one player. Create your style and get the best out of the best.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Combine moves from different players. Thats how you get your own style.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea I understand. I'm not modeling my play after only Kevin Johnson. I don't even know much about him. So thats why I created this thread, to get to know KJ. Anyways, I'm trying to model my play after Isiah Thomas, Terrell Brandon, and Dwyane Wade.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

KJ was an extremely dynamic PG on a high powered offense. Injuries eventually slowed him down, but between 1988 and 1992 

1. Failed to score 20 ppg only once (1992 at 19.7 ppg),
2. Averaged double digits in assists including 12.2 assists per game in 1988-89)
3. Generally well over 2 1/2 assists per turnover,
4. Averaged close to 2 steals a game,
5. Between 3.5 and 4 rebounds per game

KJ was a career 49.3% shooter and an 84.1% foul shooter. He was not a good three point shooter until late in his career, but didn't shoot that many either.

KJ was never much of a defender, but his defense got worse as the years went on due to injuries. 
Bottom line is that when healthy, KJ was a great offensive PG. Getting KJ was one of the key factors in turning the Suns into a championship contender.

nba.com list KJ as one of the top NBA players of all time. Some of his awards included: All-NBA Second Team (1989, '90, '91, '94); All-NBA Third Team (1992); Three-time NBA All-Star; Most Improved Player (1989); Member of gold-medal-winning U.S. World Championship team (1994).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

azirishmusic said:


> KJ was a career 49.3% shooter and an 84.1% foul shooter. He was not a good three point shooter until late in his career, but didn't shoot that many either.


What I found interesting about his 3pt shooting was that the only two seasons he put up more than 50 threes, he made them at a solid rate:

1995-96: 21-for-57 (.368)
*1996-97: 89-for-202 (.441)*


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Kevin Johnson one of the best penetrators in the game. I wouldn't compare him to Bibby, because he was not only better than Bibby in general but he was a much better passer. He also drew fouls like crazy, which is also responsible for banging him up over his career. He would get to the lane and get hit the ground quite often. Hamstrings were his problem, he was always sidelined with bad hamstrings. KJ was a good defender, and he improved his shooting range every year he played. He eventually extended his range to the three point line, and shot it very well. But penetration into the lane and drawing fouls was always his forte.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Who was the better penetrator, A.I or Kevin Johnson?


----------



## jkalldaway (Sep 4, 2005)

You hvae to remember that when his 3 point percentage was up, that was when the three point line was closer to the basket.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Who was the better penetrator, A.I or Kevin Johnson?


AI goes to the basket better, but KJ was a vastly better passer.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> I would compare KJ to Mike Bibby, but better.
> 
> If you're looking to model your game after a modern NBA PG, I would go for Kidd w/ a jumpshot.


 heck no..he was nothing like Bibby

If I had to describe his game I would say he was.....a much better version of Tony Parker. Their games are pretty simular execpt his mid-range J blows Parkers broke *** jumper out the water and he was a better defender. But everything else is very simuliar..

basically take everything good about parker


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

So how good of a defender do you think Kevin Johnson was?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

KJ was a good defender, he wasnt known as a defender, but he was good.

As an offensive player, he was elite. Its hard to describe the way he plays, because not only was he among the best play makers back in the days, but he was a very capable scorer. Can slash, shoot and even dunk, basically he was very atheletic and skilled. But he makes a lot of plays also... so actually if he didnt got injured he would of been regarded as top 5 greatest point guards even. 

You have to watch him play...

as someone stated, Parker... but so much better. Especially jump shooting wise. Play making wise he was much more assertive and better vision than Parker, not a stockton, a more teammate-friendlier Iverson.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Kevin Johnson one of the best penetrators in the game. I wouldn't compare him to Bibby, because he was not only better than Bibby in general but he was a much better passer. He also drew fouls like crazy, which is also responsible for banging him up over his career. He would get to the lane and get hit the ground quite often. Hamstrings were his problem, he was always sidelined with bad hamstrings. KJ was a good defender, and he improved his shooting range every year he played. He eventually extended his range to the three point line, and shot it very well. But penetration into the lane and drawing fouls was always his forte.


i'd add that he had a killer pull up jumper. that's what made him so deadly offensively. he could blow past you for a layup (or dunk), even over a big man. but if you played off him he'd can the elbow jumper with alarming regularity. and on top of it all he was excellent at the drive and dish. he was a special player who played during an age of other great pgs (magic, stockton, isiah, price, hardaway, harper) so i'm not sure he ever really got his full due. teams would be falling all over their feet for a shot at him today. a phenomenal athlete with great speed, hops, and incredibly acceleration.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I've heard him and Barkley played great pick and roll, is that correct?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

KJ and Chambers made the pick and roll famous. I just remember KJ passing it into Barkley and Barkley backing down.

It's too bad for all the injuries. I think KJ could have been better then Stockton...maybe Isiah Thomas.

What was the deal late in his carrer with the rape story?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Lukasbmw said:


> KJ and Chambers made the pick and roll famous. I just remember KJ passing it into Barkley and Barkley backing down.
> 
> It's too bad for all the injuries. I think KJ could have been better then Stockton...maybe Isiah Thomas.
> 
> What was the deal late in his carrer with the rape story?



yeah, kj and barkley actually weren't very good at working the pick 'n roll. in fact, the two didn't really work real well on the court at all. both needed the ball in their hands to be effective. ideally kj needed shooters and inside bangers who could finish off his drives. barkley was much more effective banging the ball down into the post for a fadeaway or powering past his defender.

as for the "rape story" . . . kj was extremely charitable. he took a youngster into his home. i think she was 16. there were accusations that statutory rape (which could have been consensual) occurred. these stories ended up being completely unfounded.


----------



## gosuns (Sep 15, 2005)

K.J. was my favourite player in his time. He often came off picks to either drive or pull up for his jumper. He was a much better shooter off the dribble than catch and shoot. Westphal (suns coach) was fired because Jerry Colangelo actually got sick of the suns offense consisting more and more of K.J. and Barkley (Barckley started becoming a three point specialist) pick and rolls. Also, i remeber a game late in his career against the celtics where he got a triple double at the half. He was an awesome ballhandler with his right hand rarely crossing over and was constantly putting his defender under pressure. Was a nightmare matchup because of his penetration and Jumper. As for comparision, actually Wade plays pretty much like K.J.. Shoot first, lots of penetration. Wade probably has to develop his shooting and passing to reach K.J.'s level. Wade is bigger and stronger.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Barkley a 3pt specialist? he shot like 27 % at the 3 at best.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah but Barkley was an all-rounder, he shot a lot of threes, on games where he scored 35+ he shot probably 3-4 three pointers... cannot remember for sure, but Barkley loved that corner spot...if his man gave him the shot he would take it... if they come up to him... he would go inside.


I was watching the Suns vs Magic game back in 94 I think... The one with young shaq and penny vs kj/majerle/barkley.. The suns lost by the way... Anyways, KJ that game was pretty much creating plays for his teammates, he would dribble at the half then pass it off quickly when penny/anderson would step up to him... probably injured or something.. but that game wa a good game to show how he can contribute without shooting.


----------

